# Resurrection Powermac G5 ?



## Romeria (8 Novembre 2012)

Depuis + d'1 an, le G5 dort dans sa boite, après 6 années de bons et loyaux services, depuis qu'il a refusé de démarrer : plus de dong, une diode blanche qui clignote trois fois (?) en façade(= carte mère HS ?).
Pour pallier, achat d'un macmini 2011 qui bosse bien depuis cette date, mais est sur Lion.
Autre sujet : j'ai trouvé ailleurs, sur macgé mais pas seulement, que snowleo pouvait tourner dessus, à tester.
Quel dommage ces 25 kg d'aluminium inutiles ! Je pense donc essayer de le remettre en route. En fouillant sur le net, j'ai repéré des CM mais elles ne sont pas toutes à 2 ghz (fréquence native sur mon G5 DP). Donc, des questions :
- acceptera-t-il des CM à des fréquences supérieures (sans trop chauffer, car de ce point de vue, c'est un bon chauffage d'appoint, surtout l'été :mouais ?
- une CM à changer dessus, c'est ardu ?
- globalement, est-ce que ça vaut le coup : durée de vie supplémentaire suffisante pour justifier l'effort ?
Merci


----------



## drs (8 Novembre 2012)

sur la carte mère, il y a des diodes de diagnostique. Il faut regarder lesquelles s'allument et voir à quoi ça correspond.
La fois où j'ai eu ça, il y avait un problème au niveau d'une barette mémoire. Une fois remplacée, il est reparti.


----------



## Romeria (9 Novembre 2012)

Merci, j'ai vu ça récemment sur le forum (mais pour G5 late 2005, le mien est de 2004). Je vais regarder. J'avais testé les barrettes, apparemment elles n'étaient pas concernées.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (9 Novembre 2012)

Si mes souvenirs sont intègres, même panne sur même machine, c'était l'alim !


----------



## Romeria (9 Novembre 2012)

J'ai ressorti la bête (toujours aussi lourde !) et je l'ai branchée : elle se met en route mais la led frontale clignote toujours 3 fois (si c'est comme les trains, mauvais signe ).
Je lis (doc pdf "_Power Mac G5 (Late 2005) Troubleshooting_" : "*3 Flashes: No RAM banks passed memory testing*". Pourtant les barrettes semblent fonctionner. Quand je l'ouvre, après avoir enlevé les deux portes, les ventilos s'affolent et une led rouge reste allumée sur la carte. C'est la seule qui semble s'y trouver. L'alimentation semble bonne ???   
Je reste sur mon idée de CM mais sans certitude.   

Merci de vous intéresser à mon petit problème.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (9 Novembre 2012)

Romeria a dit:


> J'ai ressorti la bête (toujours aussi lourde !) et je l'ai branchée : elle se met en route mais la led frontale clignote toujours 3 fois (si c'est comme les trains, mauvais signe ).





> depuis qu'il a refusé de démarrer : plus de dong, une diode blanche qui clignote trois fois (?) en façade



Hier, tu disais que la machine de démarrait pas, voilà pourquoi j'ai pensé à ma panne d'alimentation de tantôt.



> Je lis (doc pdf "_Power Mac G5 (Late 2005) Troubleshooting_" : "*3 Flashes: No RAM banks passed memory testing*". Pourtant les barrettes semblent fonctionner. Quand je l'ouvre, après avoir enlevé les deux portes, les ventilos s'affolent et une led rouge reste allumée sur la carte. C'est la seule qui semble s'y trouver. L'alimentation semble bonne ???
> Je reste sur mon idée de CM mais sans certitude.



Déjà, quand tu l'ouvres, il y a une diode qui s'allume, c'est normal quand tu retires le déflecteur d'air _(capot transparent)_. Je pense normal aussi que les ventilateurs s'affolent. Par contre, tu devrais sortir les barrettes puis les remettre en place en respectant bien l'ordre puisque elles doivent fonctionner de pair. Chez moi, je suis souvent obligé de les sortir et de les remettre en place, visiblement, un problème de contact qui fait qu'elles ne sont plus toujours prises en compte. Alors ce que je fais, je mets une première paire en place, démarre. Si ok, je mets la deuxième paire en place et ainsi de suite.

Arrives-tu à accéder au bureau ?
Si oui, va dans "À propos de ce mac" et regarde si toutes tes barrettes sont bien reconnues.


----------



## Romeria (9 Novembre 2012)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Hier, tu disais que la machine de démarrait pas, voilà pourquoi j'ai pensé à ma panne d'alimentation de tantôt.


Elle ne démarre toujours pas. Je voulais dire qu'en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage, j'entends le "voouuummm" (sic) de départ, puis plus rien, à part les ventilos qui tournent et la diode qui clignote...


GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Déjà, quand tu l'ouvres, il y a une diode qui s'allume, c'est normal quand tu retires le déflecteur d'air _(capot transparent)_. Je pense normal aussi que les ventilateurs s'affolent.


J'avais décrit ce phénomène pour montrer qu'il y avait bien du jus.


GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Par contre, tu devrais sortir les barrettes puis les remettre en place en respectant bien l'ordre puisque elles doivent fonctionner de pair. Chez moi, je suis souvent obligé de les sortir et de les remettre en place, visiblement, un problème de contact qui fait qu'elles ne sont plus toujours prises en compte. Alors ce que je fais, je mets une première paire en place, démarre. Si ok, je mets la deuxième paire en place et ainsi de suite.


Il y a un an j'avais effectué ces opérations, mais rien à faire, ça ne passe plus. Je vais recommencer, on ne sait jamais. Par contre, la pile interne est morte, j'en attends une nouvelle.


GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> Arrives-tu à accéder au bureau ?
> Si oui, va dans "À propos de ce mac" et regarde si toutes tes barrettes sont bien reconnues.


Bé non, le système ne se lance pas.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (10 Novembre 2012)

As-tu reseté la PMU ou je ne sais comment cela s'appelle ?
Y a un petit bouton minuscule à côté des barrettes de ram, débrancher l'alim puis maintenir une pression sur ce petit bouton pendant 2 à 3 secondes à l'aide d'un tournevis ou truc du genre. J'ai déjà eu cette panne dans le passé, effectivement, cela n'a rien à voir avec l'alim, j'ai confondu avec une autre panne mais dans le cas de cette dernière, les ventilateurs ne tournaient pas. J'avais résolu le problème que tu décris, je crois, en pressant ce petit bouton.


----------



## Romeria (10 Novembre 2012)

J'avais essayé cela, mais sans résultat. J'ai commandé une nouvelle pile, deux barrettes mémoires neuves, je l'ai nettoyé. Dès que j'aurai tout réinstallé, je retenterai (normalement, courant de la semaine). En attendant......:afraid:......


----------

